# Piper and Libre systems- any info?



## David43515 (Apr 25, 2012)

Has anyone here trained in either Piper out of South Africa method or the Libre Fighting out Southern California?  What did you think of it? I'm just looking for something close quarter to suppliment my previous arnis training.


----------



## lklawson (Apr 25, 2012)

Piper came up here a while back.  I've looked at some of their material and chatted briefly with one of their exponents.

While the theory of movement and theory of targeting in the Piper system is different from that of the more recognizable and popular FMA systems, I'll say that it doesn't seem bad at all.

I don't think it would hurt you in any way to check them.  Maybe train with them some to get a feel of whether or not the system meshes well with your personality.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## frank raud (Apr 25, 2012)

If you are looking into reverse edge blade work, you might want to check out Ray Floro and Southnarc's works as well.


----------



## Carol (Apr 25, 2012)

Check out AMOK as well.


----------



## David43515 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

